# Large cockpit lazarette - how important?



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

We're talking a nice big deep cockpit locker that goes to the bilge. Beneteau tends to very nice ones in all of their boats I have seen. My intent is to find a boat that would be appropriate for long term cruising (years).

If one is cruising, I can imagine all kinds of uses for this locker. In most, I could put a Honda generator, lines, spare anchor/rode/chain, dinghy (I have a rollup RU-260), outboard motor, oil, cleaners, buckets, deck brushes, hooka, snorkel gear, lifejackets ...

I have been lusting over a Catalina 36 MKII due to it's really nice salon, galley and cockpit layout but it makes me wonder where all of the stuff I mentioned above would go.

It is beginning to make me think that it's something that I would likely really appreciate for things you don't want to toss on the back berth.
Curious to hear from others on their thoughts.


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

Having gone from a boat with next to none to one with heaps of lazarette space I definitely favour big lazerettes. The space gained, especially on a smallish boat, is fantastic. I guess one disadvantage is that the thing that you need to get out of the lazarette always seems to be at the bottom under all the rest of the junk.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

You are right to consider this factor although not sure I agree with your list of things to go in it. Most monohull cruisers keep their outboards on the stern rail. You don't want to put little things like oil and cleaners there. They will end up in the bottom of the locker and be a major PITA to get at. You will want to keep extra sails there like a spare jib, heavy air sails, light air sail.

What I am sailing is that storage matters. One of my concerns about many mass production boats is that the lack small storage spaces because these are expensive to build and people do not gush at boat shows about all of the heat little shelves, nor want to pay an extra $7000 (guess) for them. Our Bristol has a stick built interior with more than 100 small storage spaces and we use them all. What we lack, like many center cockpit boats, is a large lazarrete. We use the shower room for storing big stuff.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

killarney_sailor said:


> You are right to consider this factor although not sure I agree with your list of things to go in it. Most monohull cruisers keep their outboards on the stern rail. You don't want to put little things like oil and cleaners there. They will end up in the bottom of the locker and be a major PITA to get at. You will want to keep extra sails there like a spare jib, heavy air sails, light air sail.
> 
> What I am sailing is that storage matters. One of my concerns about many mass production boats is that the lack small storage spaces because these are expensive to build and people do not gush at boat shows about all of the heat little shelves, nor want to pay an extra $7000 (guess) for them. Our Bristol has a stick built interior with more than 100 small storage spaces and we use them all. What we lack, like many center cockpit boats, is a large lazarrete. We use the shower room for storing big stuff.


I agree about the nice large lazzaettes and lockers. Rember any fuids spilling will probably go right into the bilge also. We use lots of sip lock bags on our boat.

Also be careful about storing gasoline or a generator with it in a closed lazerette where the fumes could build up sink and not be vented.

Dinghy Engines are better on the back rail IMHO and gerators ( unless run dry) and gas do not belong below

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our lazz are 5 feet deep and go back under the sugar scoop transom. Practically a stateroom back there. (not really, lots of exhaust piping and helm control cables). However, we keep a ton of stuff down there. Ladders, Four 12" round fenders, PFDs, dozens of dock lines, inflatable swim tubes, snorkel gear, power cords, oil spill kit, etc. I think I forget all the stuff down there.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Blessing and a curse. Mine is pretty good sized for a 40 year old design with a pinched stern. Very deep - I'm 6'6'' and can't reach the bottom. Tends to collect a lot of junk. I have "Lazarette makeover and organization" on my to-do list for this season.

Best access to the rear of engine compartment and stuffing box is through a large, easily removable panel that form the entire inboard wall of the lazarette. Have to empty the entire lazarette to remove it and access the engine. Everything from the lazarette has to be piled in the cockpit. A pain, but not the end of the world in the slip. Bad news out on the water.

Also, I think a large lazarette penetrating down to the bilge needs a cover/lid with strong hinges, secure lockdown and a watertight seal . . . mine has none of these at present.

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think you have to balance the 'storage space' against it's real practicality. Some of these super deep open cockpit locker areas just become black holes for things - difficult to retrieve when you need them, easy to lose things you thought you had. Unless the areas are properly sealed from the rest of the boat, keeping fuel and outboards there is a bit dodgy.. I think they can be improved by adding floors and shelving that allows organization, a place to store rarely used items out of sight, and keeps those regularly needed items actually 'reachable' from the cockpit without having to 'dive in' or risk straining something trying to lift it out.

The other attendant hazard of these huge lockers are the often equally large/heavy 'lids'.. imperative that these be securable in the open position.. they'll often balance there but something as simple as someone stepping aboard can tip the balance and have the lid come crashing down. A friend was quite seriously injured just that way on a Bene 375 when the wind pushed the locker lid onto his head.. the lid comprised the cockpit seat and the bulk of the coaming and had lots of weight and leverage.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am more or less in agreement with most of those above.

First, you will never have enough space on the boat. There are some things which work better in the lazarette, others that you will want down below. Most people secure their tender on the decks (or davits but that is another story), and as Chef mentioned, put their outboards on a mount. I am not sold on having a huge lazarette for extra sails unless you are doing some very long distance cruising (like Killarney Sailor). I know everyone will disagree with me, but that kinda seems a bit old school when most of us just carry a jib on RF and a Main with three reef points. Some will carry a try or Storm Jib, but I wonder in reality how often circumnavigators have used them? Most of the ones I have talked to say those sails never saw the light of day. I know that if it is blowing hard, we don't leave port. Why would you? Now when three weeks into the trip, you get what you get, but again, I think that is another discussion and use.

What we use our lazarette for is a diesel generator (fixed mounted), air conditioner, and compressor for fridge. The stuff we put in are life jackets, various safety gear, we carry diesel cans in there (have a great, secured spot for them with absorption mats under them), most of our maintenance stuff (oil, filters, and other chemicals that do not react with each other while our ammonia or bleach is in separate areas, for example), fishing tackle (takes up a good bit of room), extra canvas, dock electrical cords and water hose. Though you may or may not carry all of this stuff, you will quickly realize that much of it you will have to carry. As such, a good sized lazarette becomes critical. Believe me, you don't want to stick your old fishing nets and fishing gear down below if you want to stay married very long (or be able to breathe)!!

On the other hand, a large lazarette takes away from the critical areas inside. There are no free rides. You will find the space inside the boat is just as much of a premium. Just like you don't want your diesel cans sitting in your quarter berth, you don't want you paper towels or toilet paper sitting in your lazarette! 

Deciding how much of a lazarette you need really comes down to how much inside space you need. Put together a realistic space budget of what you are going to take cruising. Talk to other CRUISERS (not weekenders or vacationers) at the dock and see what they have in their lazarettes and how much room they take up. You will soon become amazed at what might seem a very large amount of space that quickly becomes stuffed with things that you forgot you needed to find a place for.

Brian


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Cruisingdad . . . good comment about lids being heavy and a hazard.

One key component of my upcoming lazarette makeover is finding and installing appropriate hydraulic lifters for the lid.

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Mobnets said:


> Cruisingdad . . . good comment about lids being heavy and a hazard.
> 
> One key component of my upcoming lazarette makeover is finding and installing appropriate hydraulic lifters for the lid.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you but that wasn't me!!!

I personally would not screw around with hydraulic levers or what not. Just put in a padeye with a long enough line to connect to a lifeline with a carabiner or something similar. KISS (and cheap).

Brian


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry Faster, got your reply and Crusingdad's mixed up.

Cruisingdad . . . your KISS idea is worth considering . . . I think I'll try that first.
Thanks,

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Mobnets said:


> Sorry Faster, got your reply and Crusingdad's mixed up.
> 
> Cruisingdad . . . your KISS idea is worth considering . . . I think I'll try that first.
> Thanks,
> ...


Faster just copies all my stuff anyways. No worries!!! (Hehehe)

Brian


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a rail along the back of each Lazz that we use to secure docklines. Its organized and keeps them accessible. Some things that go deep into the lazz have a lanyard attached that is also wrapped on this rail, so they can be fished out more easily.


----------

